# Wiring Harness (Brown/brown)



## Craig (Jan 12, 2008)

Have just about finished the wiring harness attachments, but where does the brown/brown wires attach to? They are both on one uninsulated clip (the clip is the kind that slides into a slot (I think). Thanks again. God knows how many more questions I'll have. First restification.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Craig,

What year is your car? I'll check in the morning when I get to my shop.


----------



## Craig (Jan 12, 2008)

1967 Hardtop Automatic No A/C. One other thing I've noticed looking at Ultimate GTO photo's and that is the position of the antennae. Some show the antenna up front others show the antenna as being back by the trunk. Is there a one (1) correct position? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the manual antenna was on the front fender and the power one is in the back.
Where is this wire plug? Under the hood? Under the dash? In the councel?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The brown wire goes to the Ammeter Tell Tale Lamp, 

Here are the order options for the radio and antenna; Like Rukee said the manual is on the front fender and the electric is on the rear quarter.

342- Pushbutton radio with manual antenna,
343- Pushbutton radio with electric antenna,
344- Pushbutton AM/FM with manual antenna,
345- Pushbutton AM/FM with electric antenna,
348- Manual Radio with manual antenna,
349- Manual Radio with electric antenna,


----------



## Craig (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you....I"ve been sick, thus delayed thanks. Brown wire to Ammeter tell-tale. But there are two (2) Brown wires together...the wires come out of the behind the dash harness (that go to all the dash board components. ie, ignition, lighter, wipers radio etc etc.) The wiring harness was purchased from Ames Perf. Engineering. The dash is ready to be put back in. The owner before me had some cheapo tach, oil press. gauges mounted on the shift console. There were wirings dangling beneath the dash (it looked like rainbow spaghetti) Plus many wires were frayed and insulation was shot....disaster waiting to happen. I'm putting the dash back in with the 'idiot' lights (stock look). Do you think that this is the best/right thing to do?

Take care all.

This is an awesome site.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That kinda sounds like were my back-up light switch harness plugged into on my `65, behind the gages by the steering collum. If your plug is for that, you should be able to cross the two wires with the key on and the back-up lights should come on.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

05GTO said:


> The brown wire goes to the Ammeter Tell Tale Lamp,
> 
> Here are the order options for the radio and antenna; Like Rukee said the manual is on the front fender and the electric is on the rear quarter.
> 
> ...


Is that true on '66 as well? I know i have Pushbutton AM/FM with electric antenna.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

should my Pushbutton AM/FM with electric antenna be on the quarter? (1966)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, isn`t that were it is?


----------

